# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  5 hex?

## Elliriyanna

I have an empty 5 gallon hex and I was wondering if it would be ok housing for 1-2 ADF. I know they require 2.5 - 3 gallons each and I can keep it will heater and have a small Elite filter that is great and easily buffered. 

I know ADF like the floor space and a rectangular tank is best but I was wondering if this was a viable option.

----------


## Michael

Not optimal but would probably work okay. ADF are quite small. I'd personally go with one frog.

----------


## Elliriyanna

I have to see how much room we have when we move I am working on two newt tanks lol. 

ADF are so stinking adorable though and they are such little goofs.

----------

